# How do I undo getting a post?



## Cathyb (Jun 6, 2007)

My mailbox is getting too full  and I would like to 'undo' some  of the responses/posts of some subjects I get in my Inbox email. 

How do I do that?  Thank you


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jun 6, 2007)

*How Do Messages Land In Your Mail Box?*

Shucks, the only way I can see TUG-BBS stuff is by going to tug2.net on the World Wide Web & clicking on BBS & looking to see what's there. 

How on earth does TUG-BBS stuff manage to land in your Mail Box?

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Fern Modena (Jun 6, 2007)

Just under the words TUG BBS you will see something called User CP.  Click on that and it will take you to your personal information page.  Click on Subscriptions on the left side of the screen and all the threads you've subscribed to will be listed.  These are the ones you are getting in your in box.  Click off "unsubscribe" on any of them you no longer want.

And from now on, when you reply, down below under Additional Options, make sure it says "no subscription." If it doesn't say that on Thread Subscriptions, pull down the menu till  it does.

Sis


----------



## Cathyb (Jun 6, 2007)

Oh thank you Fern SO much!  It solved the problem perfectly.  Sometimes I get myself into pickles I forget how to undo


----------

